# **** Bug Bit ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Its nice when folks I mill boards for send me pictures of their finished projects. Heres some bug bit ponderosa pine that has a home--- it sure looks different from the day I stuck a Stihl saw o it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's awesome!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Frigging awesome Cat.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Love it! One of these days I'm gonna have to make a trip up there and but some of that lumber from you. Just need to build my workshop so I can build the furniture that I want to. 
Great looking stuff!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

That is absolutely awesome!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow! Never have I seen anything like that used as a kitchen countertop. Like the rough edges, too.

Whoever poured that finish on it knew what he/she was doing. Was a 2-part expoxy finish used?

How practical could it be where scratches are inevitable?

Typically, the backsplash would be installed before the mosaic tiles on the wall but that would really be tricky with that contour.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Nicely done. I admire a man that can take rough wood and make it awesome.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Now that is an amazing counter top!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sure is purty!

my only concern would be durability of the finish.

never seen a clearcoat hold up very well more then a few years. especially around water and heat.

not a big deal if owner does the maintenance most will not bother to do.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow ! ! That's pretty stuff Cat. I'd be interested in the finish he used.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Man, that's outstanding! Thanks for posting.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The epoxy resins on the market these days are tuff. Not much to maintain. Hot, cold, bang on'em, slide pans, hot pans, drown in water and stay in pretty good shape. If a fella would hack on it with a knife it would do some damage, but just sand and re-finish and its good to go.

I use Bar Top finish and Glass Epoxy on all my counters and table tops Don--- had a long talk with the client when she picked up the lumber so I'm pretty sure the sink counter has BT on it.

The trick to make'in a nice top is to dry the material down to 8-14% moisture and then seal the entire board--- no MC in, and no MC out. The resins are fairly easy to apply if a fella takes his time.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info Cat, I don't dare show that to my wife.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

love that counter top

i want one

i do have the patience to do the finish work on it,just not the time to do it lol


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ooops--- I already sent some pictures to Deb's phone Don.lol . :runforhills:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hahaha Nice try ...... I didn't hear about it so I know it's not true.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You know I never miss a chance to pick on ya fella. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's okay, I know I have it coming. 
I showed her the pics.... she asked if I wanted to change the counters in house we are buying. I said that perhaps we should move in first.


----------

